# Outer Wilds



## Renzatic

This game has been out for a good while now, but it only recently piqued my interest due to it being on sale at the Epic Store.

I've only played it for an hour or two, but already, it's shaping up to be one of my favorite games. It's just perfectly tailored to my tastes. You're thrown into a wide open world (or rather, a bunch of them), and given free reign to solve the many mysteries that lay across your little solar system. On top of that, it has this neat little summer camp vibe to it that somehow manages to fit in with the rest of the sci-fi setting.

I'd love to say more, but it's one of those games you can't really talk about without ruining all the surprises. All I can say is get it. Either for the comp, the consoles, or the Switch version, which is coming out later this summer (and might be the best place to play it).


----------



## tranceking26

Looks good, I'd probably watch some gameplay footage before deciding on it. Plus I'd have to wait for the Switch version.


----------



## Huntn

First person, RPG or is RPG going too far? I’ll admit upfront that I’m not a fan of asteroid sized planets or are they asteroids?


----------



## Renzatic

Huntn said:


> First person, RPG or is RPG going too far?




There are no stats to play with, and no combat to speak of, so it's more of an adventure game.

The whole crux of the game is you exploring the solar system, trying to find out what's going on.


----------



## Renzatic

Huntn said:


> l’ll admit upfront that I’m not a fan of asteroid sized planets or are they asteroids?




They're little planets, though don't think you'll be exploring them all in just a few minutes. Not only is there a ton to see on their surfaces, but there's also tons below.

To give away a bit without saying too much, you're in a groundhogs day loop that lasts roughly half an hour of real time. Each time it does, you go back to the moment when the game first starts. The neat thing is that the world around you isn't static. Things change depending on where you're at in the timeline.

For example, one of the first planets you visit has a black hole at its core that's sucking the surface down into it. At the start of the loop, it's mostly intact. Near the end, only a few chunks are left floating in space. There are tons upon tons of little things like that going on all around you, and you're having to piece it all together to figure out why you're in the time loop, and to possibly stop a certain catastrophe from occurring.

...though the time loop might not always be the same each time. When you wake up, you see something that doesn't always behave the same way each time.

The whole thing is this neat mystery you have to uncover. It's cool as hell is what it is.


----------



## Renzatic

I’m bumping this thread to recommend this game once again. Seriously, even people who don’t normally like games owe it to themselves to give it a go.

It’s absolutely brilliant, always engaging, and probably one of my favorite games of all time.

…and I just bought the expansion!


----------

